# Best 22. ammo?



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Whats the best 22. brand ammo for consistency,speed,power?


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

For Hunting ammo, CCI Stingers are hard to beat. If you want something match grade, Wolf's match grade is going to be hard to beat.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

cci always....if you want to spend the money.....the green box....it's there competition brand 

*
*


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

I prefer CCI as well, but you really have try several brands and varieties to see which ones the gun likes best, particularly with semi-autos.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

For pistol targets, Federal Champion or one of the lower grades of Eley generally work good enough. What is good about Eley is that all grades shoot to the same aiming point, so you can upgrade if you want to and keep your sight settings. With a pistol, anyway.

Joraca


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have had real good experiences with Winchester Supreme 32 grain plated hollow point 1640 fps.I shot the CCI mini mags,or stingersand last year I tried these and was impressed. If you shoot squirrels you damn well better head shot cause they blow chunks if you do not.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

The federal bulk packs from walmart run really well for me in my AR22, mosquito, and 10/22.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*22 lr*

I don't shoot to much in the Lr, but the CCI for my 22 mags is hard to beat!


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

Let your gun tell you what it likes and go with it. For my Marlin 60, here are the brands from first to worst in terms of accuracy: Wolf match, CCI mini-mag, CCI standard vel, CCI pistol target, Fiocchi match, Remington target, Federal Golden, Federal bulk. 

I went with CCI mini-mag :thumbsup: which was the second most accurate and much more reliably cycled the rifle than the Wolf. 

After this exercise, I tend to stay away from bulk with this rifle. When using bulk, I cannot be sure if the problem is with me or the ammo when I miss. For me, bulk ammo is a false economy in this rifle.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

ccather said:


> I went with CCI mini-mag :thumbsup: which was the second most accurate and much more reliably cycled the rifle than the Wolf.


 ^^^^^
This. 

Clean burning. Goes bang everytime. In a pinch, go with Federal bulk.


----------

